# Full Dualization



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, we focus a lot here on the psychological side of duality, yet I think a lot of the descriptions might be a bit over-optimistic and rosey in the descriptions of duality.

I feel like an almost equally large part of duality is attraction, and without being physically attracted to your dual, full mental duality will not be allowed to occur. 

To clarify: I think duality is best at the closest of psychological distances, yet there will always be some degree of mental separation if there is not a strong physical and social-economic attraction.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Your dual doesn't have to be a romantic relationship.

I'm a heterosexual male that has some very good dual friends who also happen to be male, physical attraction plays no part.

Duality occurs even if the both of you never have any romantic feelings for each other, this is because Socionics isn't about sex and male/female relationships to begin with. It is much more about information exhange. If there is no reason for you or your dual to exchange information, then the relationship won't happen. Now, there can be many reasons as to why you're not willing to exhance information, maybe because you have 'standerds' and you think your dual is too ugly or maybe you think your dual is way to good looking for you. Maybe you think your dual is too rich or that your belief systems (aka religion) are too far apart. 

If for any reason you're not exchanging information, then you can't 'dualize' with your dual.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> To clarify: I think duality is best at the closest of psychological distances, yet there will always be some degree of mental separation if there is not a strong physical and social-economic attraction.


1. Physical attraction does not need to be a primary interest in any relationship, even romantic. Asexuals or demisexuals may not experience physical attraction to their partners.

2. Socioeconomic attraction seems like a weird and dumb concept i.e. only people from the same socioeconomic class can experience attraction. I don't think that's true at all. People can experience other people as attractive for a wide variety of reasons and socioeconomic class and status may be a part of that but hardly the only one. 

What matters with dualization is how well you get along as people and narrowing it down to these two causes in order experience full dualization seems narrow indeed.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I think we've got some important definition parsing to do here.

"Duality" is the relationship of Dual types in any context - it simply means that the two people in a relationship (any kind of relationship) are typed as Duals. "Dualization" can refer to a couple things - first, the process that defines the way two people who are Duals come to interact over time; second, a kind of psychological balance that is built up and maintained by a person of a given type when they balance their Suggestive function, with or without a Dual or Semidual partner. 

When we talk about a simple Duality relationship, what we mean is not guaranteed happiness or prolonged ecstasy, but simply a scenario in which the way two people's expectations for communication coincide with each others' primary emphasis. If there is nothing beyond meeting this expectation in a Dual relationship, it will progress with little more than an unobstructed understanding of each others' communication, and will *not *be as wonderful as the descriptions say. 

I do agree that close psychological distance is critical to the progress of positive Dualization. There wouldn't need to be a physical component to the relationship, but there would definitely need to be something intimately shared between the two that drives the process of noticing the significance of your Dual partner's impact - otherwise, it's smooth communication alone. In that sense I very much agree with the OP - but put it differently, that anyone of your Dual type is a Dual, there are lots of examples of Dualization, and only close distance and favorable settings bring about _successful _Dualization.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Dedication said:


> Now, there can be many reasons as to why you're not willing to exhance information, maybe because you have 'standerds' and you think your dual is too ugly or maybe you think your dual is way to good looking for you. Maybe you think your dual is too rich or that your belief systems (aka religion) are too far apart.
> 
> If for any reason you're not exchanging information, then you can't 'dualize' with your dual.


Yes, I'm not saying anything about the wrongness or rightness of having standards, but doesn't their existence limit the likelihood of communicating at the deepest level? To use a very far-flung example, consider two people who find each others' odors (MHC's) abhorrent. Even if they are duals, physical matters will force them apart, even if just a little bit.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Yes, I'm not saying anything about the wrongness or rightness of having standards, but doesn't their existence limit the likelihood of communicating at the deepest level? To use a very far-flung example, consider two people who find each others' odors (MHC's) abhorrent. Even if they are duals, physical matters will force them apart, even if just a little bit.


Not necessarily, I think that you can agree that it depends on the situation and what the standards are. I think that you can broaden this view and realize that standards will block you from communicating with a large group of people, regardless of their type. It is the reason why you have standards in the first place right? You have standards because you do not wish to deal with certain things, traits, behaviours, people in general etc... and yes, if your dual happens to be in the group that you've blocked out then that lowers the chance of having a pleasent interaction with them. 

But on the other hand, if I think that somebody does something stupid or crosses my boundary's, I will say something about that, I've found out that people, but especially my duals, respect me for it.

Having standards isn't a bad thing, but you will have to have them for the right reasons. If you have them because you're afraid of what other people will think of you then that might be a wrong reason to have them.

But also, I'm not sure what you mean by communication 'on the deepest level', but whatever it is, it probably won't happen immediately anyway regardless of being duals or not.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Dedication said:


> I think that you can broaden this view and realize that standards will block you from communicating with a large group of people, regardless of their type. It is the reason why you have standards in the first place right? You have standards because you do not wish to deal with certain things, traits, behaviours, people in general etc... and yes, if your dual happens to be in the group that you've blocked out then that lowers the chance of having a pleasent interaction with them.


I feel like there are lots over very interesting implications and follow-up questions we could ask based on this analysis. One of the first that jumps to my mind: could the psychologically healthiest individuals be the people who have the least standards against their duals?





Dedication said:


> Having standards isn't a bad thing, but you will have to have them for the right reasons. If you have them because you're afraid of what other people will think of you then that might be a wrong reason to have them.


I strongly agree with this sentiment.


----------

